# The Philanthropist's Library - August 2015



## Dugie (Aug 25, 2015)

*The Philanthropist's Library*
_Visited with:_ Alex
_Visit date:_ August 2015

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*History*
The construction of the library was funded by a well known businessman and opened in June 1905 and remained in use up until 2006 when the building was closed due to safety concerns.

The good news is that a charity who would like to renovate the building and give it a new lease of life have just received a grant. Renovation work has begun and the plan is to have work complete within the next couple of years.
















































*Final thoughts*
Even though a lot of the original features inside the building have been removed due to either damage or restoration purposes the bits that still remain give you a feel of how this place would have looked. The green tiles shining on the lower parts of the wall, the stunning woodwork nicely polished and the beautiful stonework running around the edge of the ceiling all lit up by the natural light streaming in through the skylights and dome.

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## krela (Aug 25, 2015)

That's a beauty!


----------



## smiler (Aug 25, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 25, 2015)

Like this mate, nice indeed


----------



## Big C (Aug 25, 2015)

Bit special that one, cheers.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice posting. It's good that the building will get a new lease of life.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 25, 2015)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Dugie (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, never got to spend a lot of time inside for various reasons the main one being sensors!

None the less I am happy I managed to see this place and that it will be renovated. Looking forward to seeing the place after it is complete.

Glad you like them,

Dugie


----------



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2015)

Stunning pictures and and an all-round good news story!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 26, 2015)

What a grand place, well captured.


----------



## Dugie (Aug 27, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Stunning pictures and and an all-round good news story!





Konrad said:


> What a grand place, well captured.



Cheers Fellas.

Dugie


----------



## byker59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Bet it was a grand place when full of books !


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2015)

A building well worth saving and great images too.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 17, 2015)

A lot of love for this one!


----------

